# Internal Debate - New Frame or Electric Campy upgrade



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

I've been riding a CX-1 for 3 years now, 25,000 KMS on the Frame and Components.

Campy SR11 Components. 

Chains and Cables have been replaced, outside of that the only thing I replaced was the headset. Bearings just done went bad..

I'm trying to figure out whether to upgrade the Frame in January, or to make the CX-1 Electric Campy.

Frame upgrade would be to the C59 in AD10. to match my Ovalmaster..

I would sell the CX-1 Frame - I'm glad I never sold the Ovalmaster.

There's a slim chance I just go for it, and get a new frame and the Campy Upgrade Kit. I try to limit my large purchases to 3K per year (last year was Enve's with a powertap)

Thoughts?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

You already have Campy SR Record components on this frame. I would go for the C59.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you tried the C59?
Have you tried electric shifting?
Try, then decide which one will make a bigger difference in your riding.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Have tried both. Go with the frame.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks - that's the way I was leaning!!


----------

